# 2001 Nissan Maxima SE 20th Anniv.: HELP!



## Wallazer (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi guys, 
I'm new to the site, and I hope to be a future Maxima owner. To be more specific, a 2001 Maxima SE 20th Anniversary Edition owner. Gotta love Nissan's price:quality ratio!

Some fella was selling the exact model with the following statistics:

2001 Maxima SE 20th Anniv BLACK exterior, BLACK interior
FULL EQUIP (obviously, since it's the special ed.) 
No mods or anything (not that it needs any)
112 000 KM / 67 000 MILES
Basically MINT, except need to change rear breaks (big deal, only about $300 TOPS)

Considering I am in Québec, a CDN province with high taxes (almost 15% -__-), what would you consider a good haggling price? He said he'd lower it "a couple hundred bucks." My cousin says I should offer him $8 grand, but I haven't seen one sell online in my area for under $10 grand. His base price, which is negotiable, is at $9 750. I already think this is a nice deal; but considering that I'm only 20, and putting some money aside for University, this is still a lot of money for me.

Is it worth it? How much can I haggle to? 

Suggestion/opinions/ANYTHING would be so appreciated. IT'S GONNA BE MY FIRST CAR!! (tired of driving mother's god-awful Echo... Jesus...)

Thanks!


----------



## Wallazer (Nov 15, 2007)

By the way! It comes with 16'' winter tires w/wheels, and 15'' summer tires w/mags. No additional cost for them; they're in the package.


----------

